# Need to buy a GOOD small gun safe/lock box????



## bobiam (Feb 5, 2014)

For 3 handguns, I want to buy safe or secure box for gun storage at home. No children here. Just don't want to arrive home and learn that the burglar already has armed himself with MY guns. 

Independent reviews have shown that anything under $300 can be opened with a penknife and paperclip in a min or so. I'm new to handguns....puzzled by this.

What works for you????


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've seen some relatively small safes at Harbor Freight for under $300.00

Costco also sells safes of different sizes at reasonable prices. If you buy something too small / light-weight, you're gonna need to bolt it down to something, to insure it stays there. 

Do your research. There's plenty out there in your price range.


----------



## bobiam (Feb 5, 2014)

This video is what scares me. Worth watching.... Most of the people that review items on YouTube etc and merely presenting the item, not testing or rating it based on knowledge, but this guy is good!!!
DETAILED ANALYZE OF STACK-ON GUN SAFES BY SECURITY LABS.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Dignan (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

I just bought a Fort Knox Original Pistol Safe for $176 shipped from AG English. Far and away the best bang for the buck. 10 ga steel, Kaba Simplex lock....sure any safe can be cracked but the trick is keeping the smash and dash or typical burglar out of it. There is no easy quick way into this pistol safe

Large enough for 4 1911's and some rounds. Made in USA. 

HTH


----------



## bobiam (Feb 5, 2014)

Dignan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a Fort Knox Original Pistol Safe for $176 shipped from AG English. Far and away the best bang for the buck. 10 ga steel, Kaba Simplex lock....sure any safe can be cracked but the trick is keeping the smash and dash or typical burglar out of it. There is no easy quick way into this pistol safe
> 
> ...


Thanks.... I did a little research and although I cannot endorse the box or lock it does appear to be better than the rest. Check out GUN SAFES "THE TRUTH" weaponseducation - YouTube . At the 22 min mark the vid starts talking about this product. I might be buying one of these.


----------



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

If you live close to a Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas I'd look there. The Bass Pro that's close to me has some good lock-box style safes. Also you could look on Amazon, but just be sure to read up on the seller to make sure that they are legit. That's where I've been looking because I'm in the same boat you are.


----------

